# HELP!! My husaband's company won't cancel his visa!



## LAgirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Ok, I will try to explain this the best I can.

1) My husband worked for a company for 1 month and decided it wasn't a good fit. He talked to the owner and she made it seem like it was fine, but then started to ask if we were going to reimburse her for the visa. Long story short we agreed to just keep his visa and not cancel it. There was an option to do freelance work for the company and since it would have cost money to change his status we just felt like it would be fine for now to just keep it.

2) A few weeks later we decided to travel. My husband does not get a visa on arrival. Also, to travel Thailand my husband needs to apply for a visa. We realized that in order to get a Thailand visa we would need the company to give him a salary letter and basically permission. So, we decided that we would just officially cancel his employment visa since we did not want to have to go to the job and ask them.

3) So, since I work in the UAE we were going to cancel his work visa, change his status to a spouse visa, then apply for the Thailand visa. 

4) The problem is, the job is upset I guess that he doesn't want their visa anymore and are basically delaying the process. He went with the PRO to the labor department to pick up papers the owner had to sign on Monday. However, it seems like the company has not actually filed the papers because when I call labor they say there's no application processing or pending and it usually take 6hrs to 48 hrs. So, it seems evident that the company is stalling. They know we are planning to travel and it seems like they are maliciously delaying the process.

5) I know that the labor department has an office where a complaint can be filed. Here's the problem. Our airline tickets are booked for two weeks from now. If/when the company finally files the paperwork, I do not have enough time to file my husband's spouse visa and apply for the Thai visa. 

6) I feel stuck. I know I can file a complaint, but it will take at least two days and it takes over a week to get the spouse visa. 

7) Ok, so my question is. What happens if the company finally files the cancellation in labor and we leave the country? The company cannot cancel his immigration visa without his passport. But, I was told once the labor is cancelled the immigration office sees its cancelled and so even though he still has the stamped visa in his passport, he may not be able to reenter the country. 

This is so confusing. I'm just trying to forum to see if anyone has had any kind of situation like this. Should I just not harass the company about the visa since Im trying to travel and hope they dont cancel it at the last minute....then we could go and come back and deal with them later? I'm thinking if I explain the situation to the Thai embassy, that I am working and do not plan to migrate to Thailand, they will give him the tourist visa. Or should I file the complaint with the labor office now in hopes that I may get it cancelled and the spouse visa processed before the 26th of the month?!?!?

I wrote all this, but I feel trapped and like there's no solution. If he isnt able to enter back into the country its going to be a bigger problem.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Sorry about the situation, really seems like a stickler... One thing straight off the bat, do not get the visa cancelled without it being cancelled in his passport. Basically that happens when an employer reports you as an absconder and leads to an immigration ban, this would cause immense problems which can be solved (not all the time) but take a lot more time, and seeing as how the employer isn't exactly playing fair ball, might be even more troublesome. If the cancellation is indeed happening, make sure to have the visa cancelled in his passport etc, before him leaving the country. 

Unless you have some clout at the ministry, it would be _extremely_ hard, if not impossible to get the cancellation completed and the spouse visa processed. Talking to the employer and having the whole cancellation bit postponed would be the best way to go about it. But again, I am not sure if there is a way for you to ensure that the employer doesn't try and screw you over by processing the cancellation while he is out of the country. You could trying getting something in writing to this effect (on an official company letterhead with the stamp and authorized signatures etc..), but again I am not exactly sure how much that would help, I know of people doing this in other instances (not related to visa cancellations etc..). 

How long are you and him going to be out of country for ? Rather than making an official complaint you could explain the situation to the MOL and seek their advice on the matter. http://www.mol.gov.ae/english/newIndex.aspx

Good luck..


----------



## LAgirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks Saraswat for your prompt reply. I do not have any clout at the ministry. I think you're right about not just leaving with only a labor cancellation and not immigration.

I've been talking to some friends and I think we will try to file the complaint. I think that if I can have the full visa cancelled and we leave the country, then I can either process a visitors visa or spouse visa while we are in Thailand. If anyone has any information on whether this is possible, meaning applying for a spouse or visitors visa while both of us are out of the country please let me know. If I can't, I have family here who could apply for the visitors visa.

I dont think I will go with the delaying until after we come back because, since he already signed the cancellation papers for the labor office, the company can file them at any time. It could be next week or two days before we depart. So, I do not want to bet on them not filing, then end up stuck with a cancellation in labor, but not immigration. Would be nice it I could wait, even thought from what I understand they cannot cancel a visa unless you are in the country. 

I think if we file the complaint with labor, that will put some fire under them and hopefully before the 26th the whole visa is cancelled (in his passport). Then we will just leave and if he has to stay in Thailand a few extra days we will just deal with that hurdle once we get there. 

So, that's what I'm thinking of at the moment. I hear the labor office does not take very long to respond to a complaint. (fingers crossed)....thanks again for your help!!


----------



## LAgirl (Apr 15, 2012)

I'll look into the MOL advice...but they were the ones who told me about filing a complaint...I can ask if theres any other advice. I am taking off work Sunday and dealing with this...its insane. We'll be in thailand for 11 day


----------



## LAgirl (Apr 15, 2012)

*Update*

Hello,

I wanted to write a full summary of the result of my initial post in hopes that it may help someone in a similar situation at some point.

Wheew where to start.

So, my husband's company, after filing a complaint went the same say and submitted the cancellation papers in immigration. The next day he had an appointment with the company and MOL to follow up with the complaint. The problem was at the appointment, the company's PRO (Public relations officer, I think) spoke with the MOL guy in Arabic and didnt even talk to my husband. THe MOL guy basically dismissed him and told him to go to immigration. Possibly because the company filed the papers in labor the day before and the guy didnt want to do his job and help since the company filed the day before.

How can I make this as short as possible 

Let's see. So, basically that whole week we waited for the company or to find out when we needed to go to immigration to get the visa cancelled in the passport. My husband went from Abu Dhabi to Dubai multiple times and got absolutely no where. Each department was basically pointing fingers at the other saying that its held up in the other department. Literally, MOL would tell him he has to go to immigration, Immigration was saying he has to go to MOL. Absolutely insane!

So, finally on Thursday last week, we decided to try Abu Dhabi and see if we could get any information. Immigration didnt help. We were trying to get this copy of the "cancellation paper" from the MOL, which typically only the employer gets a copy of, then has to take to immigration. So, we got nowhere with immigration in Abu Dhabi. We decided to try MOL. We went to the one near Khalifa park, which turned out to be the MOL only for employers. But, the security guard was nice and got someone to talk to us. The MOL guy told us to come back Sunday and speak with the manager. FINALLY! Someone who was actually helpful! So, Sunday we return and almost get turned away by the receptionist, but I insisted we wait for the manager. THe manager finally came and he had an open door policy and we just walked straight in. He popped on his computer and said that my husband's health report and photos were missing and the hold is in MOL in Dubai! WHAT?!?! Why on earth did no one tell us this before??? This is a typical example of the head not knowing what the foot is doing!

Trying to make this short folks!

So, after that, my husband goes back to Dubai! Long story short, he gets no where. He talks to people who finally agree that yes, documents are missing, but they are no help on where to get the information. Go here, go there. One lady gives him a printout of an xray sheet and says for him to check with Tasheel (the typing center) to see if they will accept it. He goes and guess what ALL THERE SYSTEMS are down! So, he decides to go to a hospital someone said he should be able to get the report at. Goes there, they say go somewhere else. He gives up and comes to Abu Dhabi!

I thought it was over, all the effort resulted in nothing. I was surprised the next morning when my husband says he will go back and try again. I'm trying to work, but calling all these hospitals and MOL and immigration trying to get information. We finally find the hospital and they look in the system and tell us that since the health exam was done over 3 months ago it is no longer in the system! DANGIT! NOW WHAT?!?!

He's pissed, exhausted, hopeless. He goes again to MOL. This time he request labor relations and the receptionist lady asks why. He explains. She says no and gives him a name of someone to talk to. Long story short the person wasnt there and he finally got a legal lawyer to talk to. Apparently certain hours of the day they come out from their room and give legal advice. The lawyer listened, but basically said she couldnt do anything because of the missing documents. My husband gets upset and asks if theres a manager. She say sure. He finds the manager and basically the manager listens and tells him to go to the typing center. My husbands tells him he's gone multiple times. The manager takes a paper, flips it over and writes something in Arabic. 

My husband goes to the typing center and without question the guy types things in and prints out a paper. What is this?!? The typing guys says its your cancellation, take it now to immigration? HUH, WHAT? REALLY?!?! AMAZING


So, my husband is now done with labor! PRAISE THE LORD! Now has to tackle immigration. He get the run around again and is about to give up! THen he remembers a guy, the captain he spoke to briefly last week who wasnt super helpful but is the boss. He seeks him out. He says "Hey, _____, remember me". He says yeah, whats going on? My husband tells him again how the company still doesnt want to cancel the visa. He says what, ok go get a ticket. The ticket guy doesnt want to give my husband a ticket, we think because he a racist prick. He goes back to the Captain and tell him. Captain says he'll be right over. He finally comes, the ticket guy hastily gives my husband a ticket and he sits down. A few minutes later another guy under the captain who my husband had talked to calls him. He tries to ignore him, but then realized he's telling him to sit at a counter. He goes and sits and the guy at the counter looks at his paperwork and tells him he can't cancel it. My husband tell him "The captain told me to come here". THe guy says "really" he said "yes". The guy says ok get him to sign it and I cancel it. My husband runs and find the captain and explains. The captain takes the paper, flips it, then writes something in Arabic on the back and gives it back to my husband. He takes it back, the guy takes my husbands passport, bam, bam, stamp stamp! FINISHED! My husband is like what now?? He said ur done, its cancelled!!!


OK, honestly, I know this is extremely long, but I am still in shock everything was completed. For anyone who is new to this country, like us, its unbelievable to hustle you have to go through.

This was all Monday this week! Tuesday morning, I went to the Immigration office in Abu Dhabi, got his entry permit after 2.5 hours, ran to the Thai embassy, submitted his paperwork for his visa and he just picked up his visa today on Wednesday!! Miracle? I'd say so! We are off to Thailand in a few days!!!


TIPS/THINGS LEARNED:

1) NEVER GIVE UP- ESPECIALLY WHEN YOU ARE IN THE WRONG AND THERE ARE JUST MALICIOUS, EVIL PEOPLE OUT TO GET YOU!!

2) MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A COPY OF YOUR LABOR CONTRACT AND LABOR CARD

3) IF YOU CAN, GET A COPY OF YOUR HEALTH REPORT! APPARENTLY ITS DISCARDED AFTER 3 MONTHS AND THE MOL MAY LOSE IT OR YOUR COMPANY MAY NOT EVEN SUBMIT ALL THE PROPER PAPERWORK. BECAUSE IF YOU HAVE PROBLEMS WITH THEM AND ONLY THEY HAVE A COPY YOU MIGHT BE IN TROUBLE.

4) ASK FOR LEGAL AIDE. APPARENTLY EVEN WHEN YOU CALL MOL OR IMMIGRATION YOU CAN ASK FOR A LEGAL REPRESENTATIVE TO CALL YOU BACK. THEY DONT TELL YOU THIS, BUT ONCE YOU ASK THEY HAVE TO TAKE YOUR INFORMATION. 

5) FILE A COMPLAINT! YOU CAN GO TO LABOR AND FILE A COMPLAINT AGAINST A COMPANY AND ASK THAT THEY PERSON SPEAKS YOUR LANGUAGE! DO NOT LET THIS DISMISS YOU AND TALK IN A LANGUAGE YOU DONT UNDERSTAND. IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM AFTER THAT GO TO LABOR RELATIONS! THEY DONT WANT YOU TO DO THIS, BUT GET ALL THE HELP YOU CAN. ASK TO SPEAK TO THE MANAGER!

6) FIND OUT THE NAMES OF IMPORTANT PEOPLE! I DIDNT PUT NAMES IN THIS, BUT MY HUSBAND WAS NAME DROPPING LIKE IT WASN'T ANYONE'S BUSINESS! ONE YOU FIND OUT THE NAME OF THE PERSON IN CHARGE YOU CAN SAY THINGS LIKE "WHERE OMAR (FOR EXAMPLE" THEN PEOPLE THINK YOU KNOW HIM OR ARE A LITTLE IMPORTANT.

7) WORK FOR A WESTERN COMPANY IF YOU CAN. I CAN'T VOUCH FOR EVERY WESTERN COMPANY, BUT AT LEAST THEYRE COMING FROM A COUNTRY WHICH HAS STANDARDS AND TRIES TO RESPECT THE EMPLOYEE. CANT SAY THAT ONCE OUT HERE THEY CONTINUE TO DO THAT, BUT AT LEAST YOU MIGHT HAVE A CHANCE. THESE ARAB COMPANIES SEEM TO COME FROM A DIFFERENT MINDSET AND IT SEEMS THE LACK OF RESPECT FOR EMPLOYEES IS MORE PERVASIVE. THIS IS NOT TO BLAST ARAB CULTURE, IM SURE MANY OF US KNOW THE HOSPITALITY OF THE ARABS, BUT ITS SEEMS TO ME THAT WHEN IT COMES TO WORKING YOUR RIGHTS ARE ALWAYS HONORED.

8) STAY STRONG, DONT GIVE UP! 

PEACE EVERYONE!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Glad it worked out !!! . After reading your post, its safe to say the bit about this being extremely hard and needing people with clout is accurate lol ... 

p.s: don't go nuts in Thailand  , although you have certainly earned the vacation !!


----------



## Azharr (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi sir i want to cancel my visa but my company cannot cancel visa everyday they said arbab is on vecations etc i have submit a online complaint to labour office 2weeks ago but they also didnot reply me pls sir help me wat can i do know??


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Azharr said:


> Hi sir i want to cancel my visa but my company cannot cancel visa everyday they said arbab is on vecations etc i have submit a online complaint to labour office 2weeks ago but they also didnot reply me pls sir help me wat can i do know??


I would suggest going to the MOL in person with all your relevant documents and trying to get a meeting with someone there (maybe a case officer etc). Sounds like the employer is giving you the run-around ... 

Hope it works out, good luck.


----------



## SAKURA8711 (May 6, 2014)

HI good day..i just want to ask about my situation,, i left Dubai last year without cancelling my visa,, and now im staying in Philippines..will this affect my petition to US? as my husband is US citizen and he will apply for my non-immigrant visa.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

SAKURA8711 said:


> HI good day..i just want to ask about my situation,, i left Dubai last year without cancelling my visa,, and now im staying in Philippines..will this affect my petition to US? as my husband is US citizen and he will apply for my non-immigrant visa.


Did you already ask the question in the US forum? 

Your query has nothing to do with the UAE. Most likely the USA government will not care about this but in any case, why are you asking the question to people who are not in your situation? I'd be asking to people who have experience migrating to the USA instead.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I would just like to clarify something - a visa CAN be cancelled remotely without having the persons passport - all they need is photo copies. My husbands company did this and it did not affect his ability to come back into the UAE. The company eventually took his passport and got the cancelled stamp in it, a YEAR after he'd initially left the UAE.


----------

